# do i need a certificate of authority?



## spero (Feb 15, 2007)

hello, im starting my small printing business, working part time out of my pops basement. I contacted sanmar t shirt suppliers in order to open an account, I sent them a copy of my tradename certificate and fein#, and they want a certificate of authority???, which means paying $50 to town hall to do zoning. I dont think i need to go that deep into it , right? I registered online as sole proprietor, i received my fein #, I bought my tradename..what else do i need??? i just need 500 blank colored tees at wholesale , to satart printing a job i have that is due in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha, I've never even heard of a certificate of authority. I applied to Sanmar through their web interface and had to send them my tax id#, that was all. I do have my own domain, a professional looking website, my own email addy and twelve years experience. They are just trying to avoid selling to our customers and I think your website is something they check.


----------



## spero (Feb 15, 2007)

it seems everywhere i try to receive wholesale prices for supplies and shirts, they want a resale number or a certificate of authority. In order to receive a resale form you must register your business with your state, and they ask if you are going to collect sales tax??? Im not a store, nor do i intend to. I just simply want to start a legit printing shop out of my basement..


----------



## Bald Daddy's (Nov 17, 2008)

There is no charge for getting a Resale Certificate. If, as you said you went through the proper channels and filed for a DBA with your local government, that is all you need to get your certificate. Go online and look for your state department of revenue. Some states allow you to file for a resale cert online.

Good luck with the new venture.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I use Alphashirts.com. They asked for nothing. They are part of Broder Brothers and NES shirts. They have locations all over the USA. If I call in the order, they give me case pricing just for asking for it, even on a quick $30 pick up. 

Here is a thread you might be interested in:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t37991.html

That ought solve this for you.


----------

